# Post op appointment today!



## brejim (Jun 7, 2013)

Benign!! So relieved. Had many nodules, both sides. Forgot to ask for my path report but it will be available on my on-line health record on Friday. Thanks for all the support!!! Now just need to get my levels on track!!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Awesome news!! Sounds just like my path report.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats! It's a great feeling isn't it. You may find some bumps along the road. I know I am but it's an uphill climb now! hugs4


----------



## LaRue (Dec 17, 2013)

Congratulations...you must be SO relieved. Go you. :tongue0013:


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

FANTASTIC!!!!!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

What a relief!!! Congrats!


----------

